# Any uplifting books ? What keeps you positive?



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Transitioned to a more customer service style job lately and I can tell it has changed me. I'm around a lot of negative customers all day long and I believe I'm absorbing a lot of their negative energy unfortunately....

What keeps you happy and positive when working in a negative environment?

I just ordered this book, Way of the Peaceful Warrior

http://www.amazon.com/Way-Peaceful-Warrior-Changes-Lives/dp/1932073205/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387590887&sr=8-2&keywords=way+of+the+peaceful+warrior


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a tough job to be in. Sounds stressful. Good question. I recommend, 
Don't waste your life by John Piper and Knowing God by John Piper is excellent as well.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Start and Quitter by Jon Acuff are two career books that help motivate.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think I would quit that job and find one in a positive environment....

Life is too short to be miserable every day...when you have a choice.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I tell you what works for me is Bible Study. I go or try to go every Monday night.
That along with getting involved in your Church, your daily prayers and daily readings.

You have to remind yourself, at-least I do, of your commitment to change into a more peaceful perspective.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

James 1:19-20

So then, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath; for the wrath of man does not produce the righteousness of god.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Total money makeover.
Dave Ramsey.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Total money makeover.
> Dave Ramsey.


This is a great book about personal finance. It will motivate you to go out and win in the market place.

If you will put it to good use I will give you one.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Mostly prayer and listening to the Holy Spirit. Also ask God if he doesn't want you there, to open a door for another opportunity. Might also want to check out Proverbs 15:1.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone for replies, plenty of good advice here for me to ponder!!! I actually Dave's book on order also after listening to some of his podcast.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

JetSkiJack said:


> Thank you everyone for replies, plenty of good advice here for me to ponder!!! I actually Dave's book on order also after listening to some of his podcast.


Dude I love his podcast. I gain so much knowledge on tons of different things. Taxes, wealth, insurance, wills, marriages, real estate, mortgages, you name it.

My friends think I am crazy because I hardly ever listen to music. I spend my seat time catching up on his shows.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Purpose Driven Life*

authored by Rick Warren --And my DAILY "My Utmost for his Highest" by Oswald Chambers

Everything is then in perspective no matter how negative the world around you !!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I am subscribed to a "read the catechism in a year" list server from Flocknote. Everyday I get a reading from the catechism. I also like to read the daily scripture readings in the missal. I get both on my phone. I'm sure there are plenty of daily scripture reading websites/apps that will send you short reading for the day. Start each day in prayer, ask for help from Him as needed through out the day and finish the day in thanksgiving and prayer. Peace be with you...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JFolm said:


> This is a great book about personal finance. It will motivate you to go out and win in the market place.
> 
> If you will put it to good use I will give you one.


I am a true believer in that the money I have is not mine at all. It is up to me to make the right decisions with it. My wife and I are in a really good place and the Uncle Dave philosophy which is just old fashion thinking, is positive and productive.

Society has gotten so wrapped up in themselves they feel there isn't anyway to dig out of the hole they made for themselves. It can be done with Christian beliefs and hard work.

That is a great idea to share that book. Unfortunately, we didn't budget this year for that but they do make great Christmas presents.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was introduced to that book from the give away on here so I told myself I would participate. It is an awesome thing they do.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

I just finished a book my daughter got me for Christmas. The title is Si-Cology-101 by Silas Merritt Robertson, brother of Duck Dynastyâ€™s Phil Robertson. He is thirteen years younger than I but I remember doing almost every thing he claims to have done as a boy although he exaggerates quite a bit, something I would never do. Any old geezer wanting to reminisce about "the good old days when I was a boy" might want to read it. Thinking about when I was young is about all I do nowadays.


----------

